# PubIt! by Barnes & Noble - Easy eBook Publishing!



## KaitlinMorrow (Jan 3, 2011)

* I forgot, but I'll bring it to everybody's attention that PubIt! is only available to people in the U.S. 
*
This seems like a simple solution if you want to publish a book but don't know where to start. I haven't tried it personally, but a few months ago I logged onto the Barnes & Noble website and noticed the PubIt! page. They make it sound so simple, but if anybody wants to give it a try go ahead! (You have to register your U.S. credit card and bank information for payment when you publish your ebooks.)

PubIt! Website:PubIt! Registration: Home

:flower:


----------



## KrisMunro (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn:


> As long as you have the U.S. rights to the content and a U.S. Bank  Account, U.S. Credit Card, and U.S. Tax ID, you can use PubIt! Your Tax  ID can be either a Social Security Number (SSN)/ITIN or an Employer  Identification Number (EIN). The content will be offered in the U.S.


----------



## KaitlinMorrow (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh I did not notice all the other facts because I haven't been on there in a while. You have to be a citizen of the U.S. and have all of the U.S. bank options.  I guess that is  a pretty important fact X\'D


----------



## garza (Jan 3, 2011)

In other words, it's closed to the rest of the world.


----------



## Stacy Ann Stratton (Jan 4, 2011)

My guess is legal reasons, ie copyright protection, and taxes.  Pesky, pesky taxes...


----------



## KrisMunro (Jan 4, 2011)

Stacy Ann Stratton said:


> My guess is legal reasons, ie copyright protection, and taxes.  Pesky, pesky taxes...


 Cant they just pay cash into my off-shore accounts like my othe... wait, how do I edit this post?


----------



## garza (Jan 4, 2011)

It's short-sightedness. There are thousands of journalists, tv reporters, all sorts of other people around the world who sell to U.S. media houses of one kind or another and aren't U.S. citizens with U.S. bank accounts and such. Paying into a U.S. account is simpler and requires less paperwork for the publisher. Barnes and Noble is making it easy for themselves, forgetting that there is a world of talent they could tap into if they would take off the blinders.


----------



## clarice (Jan 4, 2011)

To publish ebooks worldwide, I recommend the platform XinXii (XinXii.com). They are leading in Europe and went international recently!


----------

